# Why is the Nautilus good?



## Sionainne (Jan 23, 2008)

I've heard about a new seat called the Nautilus (made by Graco I think). Why is it getting such love?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Harnesses to 65lbs

Converts to high-back booster and then backless booster

Readily available (Walmart, Target, BRU)

CHEAP (only $160)

Made by a very conventional, well-known, well-trusted brand

ETA: it also has nice tall top slots and installs very well in most vehicles


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's a less expensive, higher weight, higher harness height seat.

-Angela


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

FYI--Not readily available yet--at least not around here (New England). They are all out online and none in stores.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

The tallest harness slot is only half an inch shorter than the regent. I've read on the car-seat.org boards that it will actually last closer to 65lb harnessed, as opposed to the regent, which usually doesn't get to 80lb before maxed out for height. Also, the added bonus of having a built in booster. If I didn't have two marathons and two kids who won't outgrow them before they expire, I'd be getting a few! I'd consider one for my oldest dd, but she is 52", so would be not much different than her high back booster she is in now. She also wouldn't fit in the regent. She is only 53-54lb as well, so in theory, she should definitely be able to still be harnessed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
The tallest harness slot is only half an inch shorter than the regent.

I've heard VERY mixed reports on strap heights. Someone said they were only 17" (more like the marathon than the regent). I will be interested to hear when there is more of a consensus.

-Angela


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Check on carseat.org, there have been several people measure it, cover off, which can make a HUGE difference, as I am SURE you know. There are also comparison pics of kid sitting in regents, radians and the nautilus.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

It's also a much smaller seat overall then the Regent. The bottom is similar in size to a turbo booster rather then taking up half a bench. I've also seen the children sitting in this seat from carseat.org and I'm very impressed. I've been told by dh that a Walmart not far from us has the seat in stock, but as we can't afford even this seat at the moment I haven't gone out of my way to get a look at it just yet.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
The tallest harness slot is only half an inch shorter than the regent. I've read on the car-seat.org boards that it will actually last closer to 65lb harnessed, as opposed to the regent, which usually doesn't get to 80lb before maxed out for height. Also, the added bonus of having a built in booster. If I didn't have two marathons and two kids who won't outgrow them before they expire, I'd be getting a few! I'd consider one for my oldest dd, but she is 52", so would be not much different than her high back booster she is in now. She also wouldn't fit in the regent. She is only 53-54lb as well, so in theory, she should definitely be able to still be harnessed.

Wow, I'll have to look into this. Thanks for posting this, I had no idea. I've been debating in my head what I'm going to move ds2 into when he outgrows his Boulevard. It's going to be soon, he's already at the highest setting on the harness. 1 more growth spurt, and it's over. He's 4.5, so he's probably old and mature enough for a BPB, but I think I want him to be harnessed longer. If the Nautilus really has higher harness straps than the Britax seats, then he will fit in it longer.







I'm hoping he fits in his Boulevard at least until we move in Aug or so when dh is supposed to start his new job (he's a grad student, FINALLY graduating!!! It will be 6 years in Aug!) so that we actually have some income that will allow me to actually make some choices. B/c if he outgrows it before then, I may have no choice but to put him in a BPB b/c that's all we can afford right now.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
Check on carseat.org, there have been several people measure it, cover off, which can make a HUGE difference, as I am SURE you know. There are also comparison pics of kid sitting in regents, radians and the nautilus.

I'm going to have to check those posts out. My DS is in a Regent in my car (third slots), and I was going to get a booster for DH's car, because we can't afford another Regent when it will only be used once a week at most for a one mile trip home from school. But, if the Nautilus has higher slots, he could be harnessed now and we could start using it as a booster when he outgrows the harness. Hmm... If I can find one of course!


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

It doesn't have higher slots than a Regent, it has higher slots than a blvd/marathon.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Just wanted to add an update: after stalking the Wal-Mart website, I found a Nautilus in our area and bought it (had been looking for a second seat). It seems much sturdier than the Apex 65 (the other one we were considering), well made, easy to install (it doesn't move at all) and DS loves it.

(I know my DS is front-facing earlier than absolutely necessary, and he has been for a couple of months, and I'm OK with that--but a preemptive thanks for your concern.







)


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

We have the Regent for my ~35 lb son. I do not have the nautilus yet, but have tried it and will buy it for our second carseat for him (he's too tall for convertable carseats). I tried him in it last night, and at 35 lbs he fit, but with his build, I'm not sure it will work until 65 lbs. Anyway, it's a great alternative to the regent. It's very important for me to keep my kids harnessed as long as possible, and I'm glad they're now offering alternatives at prices that most people can afford.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

How do the harness strap height on the Nauilus compare to the harness strap height on the Marathon? I have ds in a Regent in my car (many years to go). His spare seat, currently in dp's mom's car (used maybe once or twice a month), is a Marathon. He's on the top slot of the Marathon with not much room left to grow.

He's about 37 pounds and 43 inches.

I found one at our walmart. They had one out of the box but on the top shelf and strapped to it so I couldn't take it down! Couldn't try ds in it since it was strapped to the top shelf.

Thanks!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm curious too as to the exact height of the top harness slot??

If they are higher than my marathon and apex straps go I really am wanting two for DH's car.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have consistently heard that the top slots measure 18.5", so about 1.5" more room than the Marathon, and slightly more room than that in the Blvd.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks anna!

someone said it was 21 inches but that would be taller than the regent so I was curious.

18.5 is still pretty good for the price


----------



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

In terms of use as a carseat, does anyone know how these compare to a Radian?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
thanks anna!

someone said it was 21 inches but that would be taller than the regent so I was curious.

18.5 is still pretty good for the price









Definitely not 21 inches!

It does have higher top slots than the Radian, and does not have the install issues that the Radian does. Also, it becomes a high-back booster and then a backless, which is a plus.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I have consistently heard that the top slots measure 18.5", so about 1.5" more room than the Marathon, and slightly more room than that in the Blvd.

So 18.5- good to know. That makes it 1.5in taller than the marathon and cousins. 1.5" LESS than the regent.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Definitely not 21 inches!

It does have higher top slots than the Radian, and does not have the install issues that the Radian does. Also, it becomes a high-back booster and then a backless, which is a plus.

I think this was a mis-type. It would have *lower* slots than the radian, wouldn't it?

-Angela


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 

I think this was a mis-type. It would have *lower* slots than the radian, wouldn't it?

-Angela

Nope. Definitely seems to be taller than the radian! It is wider as well.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hockeywoman* 
Nope. Definitely seems to be taller than the radian! It is wider as well.

But the radian has 19" slots, doesn't it?

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
But the radian has 19" slots, doesn't it?

-Angela

Supposedly, but I really don't think they are that tall.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I think this was a mis-type. It would have *lower* slots than the radian, wouldn't it?

-Angela

No, the Nautilus has taller slots than the Radian.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

My Radian has about 18" slots, I thought I was going to get eaten when I posted that last week b/c there are some who say there's are only 17" so I must be wrong. Whatever. I've seen pics though and it seems like the Nautilus offers a little more torso room than the Radian.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just great....

Man, I wish that STRAP heights were advertised and standard in some way...

-Angela


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

that's what I was just thinking... why don't the companies measure them and print them on the dang box.

you'd think they realize by now that kids (more often than not) outgrow the seat by height before weight.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

We bought a Radian that we had to return because I couldn't get a good install in my Odyssey. But the slots were 18". However, the company says that you are allowed to go 1" above the top slots. Depends if you are willing to do that, of course, but then theoretically, you would have more growing room than the Nautilus, right?


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

So, if the Nautilus straps are 1 1/2 inches above the top Marathon strap and 1 1/2 inches below the top Regent strap.... how long do you think my ds would get use out of the harness in the Nautilus? And why didn't they have *these* kinds of questions in algebra?
















DS is right about at the top strap in his Marathon. So he will outgrow it very soon. He is right at the 3rd from the top strap in his Regent. He will be moving to the second from the top strap soon (maybe in 2 months?).

He is a fairly slow grower (37 pounds and 43ish inches at 4 years 5 months). But his growth has picked up slightly (now that he's finally eating.... woo-hoo!).

Anyway, looking for a carseat that will replace the Marathon as our spare carseat. At this time it's mostly used in dp's mom's car. It gets used just once or twice a month. He "could" ride in a booster, but will not (he has some developmental delays and would unbuckle/shift around/etc in a heartbeat). I can't afford another Regent but if I can get another year or so out of being harnessed in the Nautilus I might consider it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
how long do you think my ds would get use out of the harness in the Nautilus?


If he's right at the top slots in his MA, I would say he had at least 2" in the Nautilus. Two inches of torso growth is roughly 4" of growth overall, which could take years.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinasquirrel* 
We bought a Radian that we had to return because I couldn't get a good install in my Odyssey. But the slots were 18". However, the company says that you are allowed to go 1" above the top slots. Depends if you are willing to do that, of course, but then theoretically, you would have more growing room than the Nautilus, right?

I saw a picture on c-s.org of a child who had outgrown the Radian (he was more than an inch over the top slots in the Radian), but still had about an inch and a half in the Nautilus.


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

It's one of the few seats that makes a good 5pt. harness and also a good booster as well.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a radian and I love it but I am going to get a Nautilus as soon as the price is right for a second car seat. $130 is a good price for this seat. If you add up the price of a forward facing 5 pt harness seat, good high back booster, and a no back booster , the nautilus is cheaper.









Denise


----------

